# I want to die



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

I suffer from extreme pain it is with me all day and especially at night when I'm trying to sleep, I basically live on pain killers but they don't seem to help much. My doctor is a complete pig, what can I do.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Cindi, Wish I could tell you what to do! I believe we have all been there. But what I can tell you is GO TO ANOTHER DOCTOR!! Find one that will listen to and believe you. And will do whatever he can to help you.------------------Joanne Johnson


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Cindi,Hang in there, there are many other doctors out there that are very good.There are a lot of kind people on this web site that offer their experiences and they really do help. What are your symptoms? Is it your stomach, maybe we can help you. Sometimes something as simple as changing your diet can help.I was pretty sick last year, I am getting better every day - never give up.Take care.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Come visit us and we will listen to your problems. Ditto on the new dr. There are new things all the time. Read some of the previous posts that might help you formulate questions to as your new dr. When you are really sick and out of sorts the brain becomes sluggish too and sometimes we need to rely on others to help make decisions during this time.What are your symptom? Have you been diagnosed with fibro or something else? Have you been pricked and prodded? We are a bunc of nosey folks, but we do care.Take Care,Write soon,Rose


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Dear Cindi,I'm sending you a hug as I think you could really use one...((((( )))))I absolutely agree with the others that you MUST find a new doc. Sounds like this one is just handing you pills & sending you on your way! There are other ways of helping deal with this. Can you manage any exercise? How about massage therapy or herbs?Wish I had great words of wisdom for you, but I guess my best advise would be to take charge, find a new doc & please stick with us. You are with people who care & will try to help you!sass


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 1999)

Cindi, you don't mention whether you have been diagnosed with fibromyalgia or not, since you are here, I'm assuming you have been. Have you had all the tests to rule out other causes of pain? I have a friend with severe fibromyalgia and she had a whirlpool tub installed and has massage therapy every week. It has helped her tremendously. Plus she is on Prozac and that seems to be helping as well. I completely concur with others on this bb - you need to find a fibromyalgia savvy doctor who will listen and offer alternatives other than pain killers. There are many (alternatives) (There are also doctors who know about fibro - you need to interview docs by phone to find one). Most of the people I know who have fibro have not gotten good relief from pain killers. Good luck and please, please let us know how it goes. We'll be happy to talk to you whenever you want!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 1999)

Hi everyone thanks for you replies. I'll try to answer your questions. My symptoms are Headaches, severe joint aching and muscle pain, insomnia(I also wake after bad dreams and feeling of falling in bed), IBS, stomach pain, Fatigue, dermatitis and other annoying problems. I haven't worked in over a year because I feel so rotten, the day I was diagnosed the doctor said I should accept it and get on with my life. Finding a new doctor in Australia is easier said then done but I am trying. As for the exercise I try when I am feeling well but 5min on a bike sends me to bed for 3days. I'm going to try massage if only to get the blood flowing. Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 1999)

Cindi,I had all of those symptoms, I have a underactive thyroid. I am on synthyroid, it takes quite a few months to get you on the correct dose, have your TSH level checked. It's worth a try. I also have Fibromyalgia and that will also give you all the symptoms you described. Last year I was at the point were I wondered if I could still work all I wanted to do is sleep. The thyroid medicine (once it was adjusted) gave my some of my energy back, I am still working on it. IBS a bland diet helps alot. I cannot eat wheat and dairy products, you name it. I hope this helps. Take care.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 1999)

Cindi, I want you to know that we are all thinking of you and hoping we can help you feel better, if not physically, then by knowing we care







I think you are going in the right direction by massage. I didn't realize that you were from Australia. I'm afraid I don't know about Australia's knowledge of fibromyalgia. Can you please tell me weather you've had all the tests to rule out arthritis, lupus, thyroid or the others fibro can mimick? Fibromyalgia is a last diagnosis based upon fulfilling the criteria stated in the thread here Fibromyalgia - Let's Talk - and the fact that exhaustive tests have been conducted to rule out the many, many other things with similar symptoms. From your description, it sounds like fibromyalgia. There are many good sites on the web with information about out to treat it. Just type in fibromyalgia on your search engine. Also, look into the SSRI's - antidepressants - fibromyalgia is thought to be partly a result of poor sleep - the brain not descending into stage 4 which is necessary for the rest and repair of muscle tissue (hence the pain we feel). SSRI's are used to enhance sleep and work for many people. Please don't be afraid to look into them.The best thing you can do, Cindi, since you feel you don't have a lot of support in Australia for your disease, is to educate yourself and don't be afraid to try things that others have found to help. By the way, my chiropractor has told me that when we are in a bad episode of fibro, exercise should be limited as it can actually cause *more* damage. A short walk - not power walking - to start and working up to no more than two miles per day. (I found this out after pushing the exercise too far, myself). Since our muscles and joints are already fragile, it makes sense not to stress them more.Good luck, Cindi. Please keep posting and keep us in touch. We are here for you!








Kathy


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Cindi, I love Australia. My husband and I went on a marvelous trip that he had won in 1986. We both hope to return for a visit some day.Last year we had a student from Australia stay with us for a few weeks.When I first began surfing the net one of the sites I found was the New Zealand Rheumatology page. The visiting dr. portion is no longer funded but definitions and old posts are very helpful. This would be one place to start. My husband is the fibro person in our family. I have different symptoms and am being watched for lupus/ rhuematoid arthritus. Some of your symptoms are the same as mine. Have you been tested for these? All these diseases may wax and wane and most don't have one test that confirms that you have it. So it is a constant learning situation.Also on the IBS board if you look up on the search thingy at the top for a poster named Nu, I believe he was from down under and even was invovlved in some experimental trials. So if you email him he might be able to give you resources for looking for doctors who listen and respond.Where in Australia do you live?I've rattled on for some time now. If you like feel free to email me any time.Take Care,Rose


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 1999)

Cindi, You sound so much like my friend. Her name is Lanell and she was diagnosed with Fibromyalgia a year and half ago. She too ended up loosing her job (which ironically I got)and she was having so much pain. She switched doctors several times and they had her on so many pain pills. She almost overdosed herself. Her 5 yr old could not wake her up. she passed out for over 6 hrs. so please be careful with them. She'd mixed muscle relaxers with davocet(sp?) or something like that. might have been the percoset (sp?). please keep us updated. My other friend at work was floored when she meantioned this disease (her mom has it bad)and we all knew and understood. talking does help. Try to take care. and do not give up. They are doing more studies all the time. write anytime. I suffer from IBS too and I feel like I am exhausted all day long. My email is darneric###yahoo.com. write anytime....Dar


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 1999)

Just to let you know I am stil around but never seem to have anything intelligent to say, in answer to over medicating I don't take anything except mild pain killers, because no doctor has acknowledged my condition let alone tried to help me. I appreciate everyones replies.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 1999)

Cindi, I answered you on the other bb - but I want to stress to you that you have friends here, OK? Please let us help you through this. Anytime you need a shoulder or need to vent, that's what we're here for. Please feel free to share with us anytime, OK? Even if it's just a sentence, we want to hear from you, girl. OK???





















Love to you , Kathy


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have been doing some extensive reading into a condition called "Facet Joint Syndrome" and it can be the source of back & hip & leg pain. Check it out on your search engines.My doctor doesn't know what to do for me either Cindi , and my Neurologist wanted to put me on Medication for a condition I don't have. All we can do is go from doctor to doctor till we find one that will actaully HELP us !


----------



## carole (May 30, 2000)

Cindi,Try to find an Environmental allergist. After many doctors telling me over the years it was all in my head, this one has made me well. I never thought it could happen, but it has. My quality of life has improved ten-fold!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 1999)

I HAVE FOUND HELP! I HAVE SUFFERED WITH FIBROMYALGIA FOR MANY YEARS , SUFFERING FROM CRONIC HEADACHES [ESPICALLY DURING PMS] MUSCLE TENSION ,SORE BONES AND JOINTS. I HAVE NOT BEEN ABLE TO SLEEP WITHOUT PERSCRIPTIVE MEDICATION. FMS HAD CRIPPLED MY LIFE DRAMATICALLY1AFTER WATCHING A CLOSE FAMILY MEMBER RECOVER FROM A SEVERE BOWEL DISORDER[IBS] THAT WAS DIAGNOSED INCURABLE.I HAD HOPE! I STARTED ON THE SAME NATUREL DETOXIFIER TO CLEANSE MY BODY OF TOXINS FROM THE FOOD WE EAT, THE AIR WE BREATH AND THE INPURITIES IN THE WATER WE DRINK , TO CLEANSE MY BODY OF YEARS OF TOXIN BUILD UP THAT HAS POISIONED OUR LIVERS,AND STARVED OUR BODIES OF NEEDED ENZYMES .AFTER USING THIS NATURAL CLEANSER FOR ONLY A SHORT WHILE , I HAVE BEEN FEELING MUCH BETTER, LESS MUSCLE TENSION, MORE ENERGY, NO BAD HEADACHES! 1 FEEL LIKE I AM ON THE ROAD TO RECOVERY! IF YOU WOULD LIKE MORE INFORMATION YOU CAN E-MAIL ME AT charlene_mechalchuk###bc.sympatico.ca


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 1999)

Wow! I was amazed to find out that there are so many people with fibromyalgia as well as IBS. I have had both forever also and Cindi, please listen to these people. They know what they are talking about and mostly, they KNOW HOW YOU FEEL. When all else fails, I zap my heating bags in the microwave and lay down and prop them all over where I am having the pain. I made these bags myself instead of going out and buying them (they're so-o expensive here!). Some people prefer ice bags, however. Whatever works. Audrey


----------

